# Help! Tar Removal



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

My street was resurfaced the other day without me knowing, which has resulted in a lot of tar splatter on the side of my car, including the weels.

I normally use a clay bar to remove the odd spec of tar, but there is just too much on it now!

Are there any recommended products that can remove this safely?

Thanks


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

When I worked for Alfa, we had a huge tank of stuff that the mechanics dropped all the parts into - bought them up like new and worked incredibly well on cars too with tar. But what it was ........ dunno sorry.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, White Spirit or Petrol....What ever removes Tar will remove the Wax so re-wax the areas after a polish.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ant-34 (May 27, 2013)

Autoglym and such do sell dedicated tar removers but haven't tried any to know if they are effective, sorry.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Use the autoglym tar remover & then resin polish, works a treat.


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

paul4281 said:


> Use the autoglym tar remover & then resin polish, works a treat.


I can vouch for this!


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

This stuff is the poodles privates, and will last you forever )))))))

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... -cat6.html


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

SalsredTT said:


> When I worked for Alfa, we had a huge tank of stuff that the mechanics dropped all the parts into - bought them up like new and worked incredibly well on cars too with tar. But what it was ........ dunno sorry.


Paraffin wash maybe ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Don't waste money..just use turps or white spirit and a microfibre cloth. Wash off any residue and wax it up.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I went for Auto Finesse's ObliTARate... Quick and simple to use.
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... -ca6t.html


----------



## KICKSY1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Got a can of WD 40 kicking around in the garage? spray on a cloth, rub on the affected area, gone. Wash off then re wax. Simples. 8)


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

white spirit is well known to dull the colour o the paint where applied, and can be a mare to rectify when this happens

the safest and fastest method is definitely AutoSmart Tardis ... although you can buy it in smaller volumes than above lol


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Sha'ting!

http://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/car-shamp ... -out-500ml

http://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/car-shamp ... rate-500ml


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

I guess everyone has products they swear by, but for me AutoSmart Tardis is the best product ive come across.

Was in the same boat as you last month when our road was re-surfaced & all the cars were left covered in tar specs where we had driven up & down the road. Removed it all completely with Tardis and all now spotless. Ive got loads of it in the garage so if you wanted me to send you a sample, let me know. 
Can give it a try & see how you get on first


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

Autosmart tardis. The only thing i'd use. 
You're mad if you put WD-40 or white spirit on your paintwork. Fair enough it will do the job but can tarnish laquer. Tardis doesn't. Simples.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

naughts4187 said:


> Autosmart tardis. The only thing i'd use.
> You're mad if you put WD-40 or white spirit on your paintwork. Fair enough it will do the job but can tarnish laquer. Tardis doesn't. Simples.


Used turps for over 20 years with no problems. Yes if you have no common and leave it on the paint without washing after you may get some issues. The end of the day, pay through the nose if you wish its your money.


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

naughts4187 said:


> Autosmart tardis. The only thing i'd use.
> You're mad if you put WD-40 or white spirit on your paintwork. Fair enough it will do the job but can tarnish laquer. Tardis doesn't. Simples.


2nd this ! brilliant product


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I've yet to hear a bad word about tardis and have ordered some myself to use. Not tried it yet though obviously.


----------



## sparkymarky (Nov 28, 2010)

Autoglym tar remover 1st, then while its still wet with the fluid spit on thumb nail and carefully use edge of nail....sounds like a recipe for disaster i know but with all the cars i've detailed and had to remove years of tar deposits i've never had any scratches into the clear coat yet if your careful (although do have really short bitten down nails and so my thumb hurts like mad as i do it!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

sparkymarky said:


> Autoglym tar remover 1st, then while its still wet with the fluid spit on thumb nail and carefully use edge of nail....sounds like a recipe for disaster i know but with all the cars i've detailed and had to remove years of tar deposits i've never had any scratches into the clear coat yet if your careful (although do have really short bitten down nails and so my thumb hurts like mad as i do it!


Sounds like a waste of time to me mate..sorry. £6 for tar remover and you still need to scratch it off with your fingernail. :roll:


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

sparkymarky said:


> Autoglym tar remover 1st, then while its still wet with the fluid spit on thumb nail and carefully use edge of nail....sounds like a recipe for disaster i know but with all the cars i've detailed and had to remove years of tar deposits i've never had any scratches into the clear coat yet if your careful (although do have really short bitten down nails and so my thumb hurts like mad as i do it!


paying for a product that still needs force to work ... honestly you are better off spending less money on AutoTardis, it literally dissolves the tar ... there again tho most AG products need additional 'resource' to work


----------



## muddy (Feb 10, 2010)

Having been a pro detailer some years a go (with my own business) I can't speak more highly of Autosmart Tardis.

Like many other detailers this is generally the product of choice to remove tar before a full clay bar session.

I tried and tested many different products and brands in the early stages and this came up trumps for the most effective product requiring the least effort.

Please note however that care does need to be taken when using Autosmart Tardis as it can mark/stain black plastic trim if left on for too long.

This stuff strips the wax layer off, so this will need re-applying.


----------



## S800brn (Jul 23, 2013)

I always use tardis. Tar removal is a ballache and one step I hate doing.


----------

